#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] [轉貼] 哈奇士接生全過程抓拍 (血腥)

## 小鱷HeLeN

[轉貼]生小寶寶啦，接生全過程抓拍！！

先看看狗狗的照片，不錯吧？


繼續~夫妻合影



懷孕中的媽媽




好了，轉入正題，開始生了！！

激動人心的時刻到了，羊水破掉了。。。。



老大弟弟的衣服已經露出來了！



大弟弟出生！！！

黑色，重500克！ 哈哈，是不是特別可愛？？





時隔10分鐘~

2妹妹也出來啦！ 粘了點血，不要害怕。擦乾淨了就好

（不管是人類還是動物，母親都是最偉大的！致敬！）




2妹妹！黑色，重440克



30分鐘後，最小的弟弟也出生了！

一個比一個可愛



3弟弟，灰色，重550克

哈哈，喜歡嗎？？




排排睡，吃奶奶

很溫馨吧？




大弟弟的小手留念

想不想跟它握握手？？



2妹妹的小手手



3弟弟的小胖手，好象是這個最可愛！！





過了幾天后…………

愛不釋手呀！！ 




=========================
很想把牠們全都帶回家啊XDDDDDD

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

好可愛！好可愛！
幼獸大好！幼犬大好！
小手掌好可愛啊！
肉球大好！
牠們毛茸茸的.......太可愛了！
以黑色為主啊....萌！

狗媽媽透徹的藍曈....
很漂亮啊！

----------


## 信犬

說要血腥還不至於太血腥，生產過程中會流出血來是很正常的，不過最辛苦的應該是那位媽媽吧！還有，做爸爸的去哪裡玩了....

----------


## 佛烈克斯

三隻會不會太少0.0?

一般都是4.5隻吧(雖然要看品種)


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    曾經被7隻小狗圍攻過的人留

----------


## 狼仔

阿嘎!~~~
你就這樣貼上可愛的幼齡肉球!!(還很大張!)
我我我...((拼命撞電腦))
我要抓抓啦!!!XD  ((Catch)

----------


## 小步

狗媽媽真偉大>W<

哪裡血腥呀XD，大家剛出生都是一灘血的|||(不要怕 不要怕)

----------


## 許狼中將

每一張看起來都很可愛！
只有一張流血的比較恐怖而已！
但大家出生的時候還不也是一灘血嗎？
雖然我覺得有點恐怖，但這都是必徑的過程嘛！

----------


## 紫狼

好可愛好可愛
看到最後幾張圖片  有張 大弟弟的握手
好想握喔>ˇ<

天哪
第一隻感覺最可愛說(大笑)
那個腳腳的肉墊看起來軟軟的 握起來應該不錯吧xD

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

Very cute!!

出產時有點快暈倒~~不知道為什麼!?母犬生子需要主人幫忙!?還是不用!?這點我就看不出來了><"(沒常識要被揍)

希望還有幼犬→小犬→成犬的照片過程!!真的超可愛的^^

----------


## u6ie

好可愛好可愛.......

小小的肉墊呀>///<


這就是迎接生命的喜悅XDD

----------


## 幻月朧

血腥嗎？

小獸覺得並不會耶！

因為生產或多或少都會流血的

這是每個動物都會經歷的過程

所以每個母親都是很偉大的！

而且不只小狗狗的肉墊XD很可愛

連他們的爸媽也都很可愛呢！

----------


## 神武闇嵐

該死~

這裡變殺人版了嗎？

把我的鼻血還來啊！

【肉球萌殺】

----------


## h22657562

真的很可愛~小小的連肉球都是粉紅色的~~

----------


## 阿翔

這不血腥XD
作為一匹狼是不怕這少少血的。
不過說起來，
小狗狗還真的很可愛， *（特愛黑色那隻><）*
小爪子的肉墊是淡淡的粉紅色，
大心！

不過呢…

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    （話說狗媽媽的樣子…第一眼看下去時像雄性…）

----------


## 麻熊

的確新的生命值得去看一下，
但是要說這是血腥的話，我個人覺得這是必要行為，
更何況人類的媽媽也要接受這種吧。
(尤其是剖生讓我覺得很恐怖......)

----------

